# What are you smoking tonight??



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't think these threads every get old haha :lol: 

How about whatever we smoke tonight we have to write a review on?? Sound good to everyone

I think I will smoke a El Mejor Espresso Torpedo. Will let it sit out for the next 10-12hrs then it's time to smoke it up


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> I don't think these threads every get old haha :lol:
> 
> How about whatever we smoke tonight we have to write a review on?? Sound good to everyone
> 
> I think I will smoke a El Mejor Espresso Torpedo. Will let it sit out for the next 10-12hrs then it's time to smoke it up


Not sure I'll have time to right a full review..... but I'll telly aif I liked it or not.... what ever it is,,,,

Hey!!!!!! Gurhka - BABY!!!!!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think these threads every get old haha :lol:
> ...


be interested to see how it compares to the dbl X


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

so far I've had a RP Old World Reserve and a 5 Vegas Limitada 2006.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok Matt...... 

I started with a RyJ Cerdo Delux #1 while up at the Jazz bar,,, 

Just home and was chatting with Denny and fired up that Gurhka you sent me. WHAT a fine looking cigar. I luv the color and I totaly enjoy the shape of those and the Double XX and the figurado's like the Camaguays. It torched fine.... was a little hard draw so I stipped a bit more off. It started to unraval (sp?)..... so I did the lick n stick... It didn't have any cream undertones that I look for..... and the Double XX does. Not a lot.. but a nice hint. So anyways... this stick burned a little uneven also.... I might have been sucking more on the top... (HAHAHA.... I tend to suck tops! HAHAH oh.. sorry.....) Had a lot of earthy and hickory flavors. Kind of along the line of Toranto's.... Full flavored and nice thick smoke. I enjoyed it and had always wanted to try one. So thank you for that, and you didn't even know.... I have to say the Double XX is still my favorite, but this was a nice treat.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Ok Matt......
> 
> I started with a RyJ Cerdo Delux #1 while up at the Jazz bar,,,
> 
> Just home and was chatting with Denny and fired up that Gurhka you sent me. WHAT a fine looking cigar. I luv the color and I totaly enjoy the shape of those and the Double XX and the figurado's like the Camaguays. It torched fine.... was a little hard draw so I stipped a bit more off. It started to unraval (sp?)..... so I did the lick n stick... It didn't have any cream undertones that I look for..... and the Double XX does. Not a lot.. but a nice hint. So anyways... this stick burned a little uneven also.... I might have been sucking more on the top... (HAHAHA.... I tend to suck tops! HAHAH oh.. sorry.....) Had a lot of earthy and hickory flavors. Kind of along the line of Toranto's.... Full flavored and nice thick smoke. I enjoyed it and had always wanted to try one. So thank you for that, and you didn't even know.... I have to say the Double XX is still my favorite, but this was a nice treat.


I have been searching at some of your old posts and finding smokes you have wanted to try


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Awwww........ hay wait.... does that make you a stalker...... 

................. hell........ your cute.......... HAhahaa........


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

8) :lol: I had just lit up a 5 Vegas Gold Churchill when Michael called. We chatted while I executed that stick. Great as always. Loads of smoke, nutty peppery flavor. Burned straight and draw was easy.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Awwww........ hay wait.... does that make you a stalker......
> 
> ................. hell........ your cute.......... HAhahaa........


damn ur getting lonely :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Me and my little friend Don Tomas have a date on the golf course for the Wednesday Afternoon Scramble. He was such a good friend too. RIP Don Tomas


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

redmondp said:


> Me and my little friend Don Tomas have a date on the golf course for the Wednesday Afternoon Scramble. He was such a good friend too. RIP Don Tomas


Nice colors!!!!! cool pick........ and poor Don..... he's gone.... RIP Don...... :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

just got done my breakfast.

http://imageshack.us
A nice Maduro and some coffee. Mmmmm

had some burning problems, so my rating will be a bit lower.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

hypothetically speaking 

I will be smoking a Jose L. Piedra with 1.5years of age on it


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Looking forward to the hypothetical review!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I smoked a: Jose L. Piedra .......... back when I was a bad boy..... and found it to be as tasty as most any cuban. Didn't quite reach the Cohiba or RyJ.... but enjoyed it more than the Partagas..... and a few others. 

You go boy! 

Not sure if I'm smoking tonight....... might take a day or two off.....


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> I smoked a: Jose L. Piedra .......... back when I was a bad boy..... and found it to be as tasty as most any cuban. Didn't quite reach the Cohiba or RyJ.... but enjoyed it more than the Partagas..... and a few others.
> 
> You go boy!
> 
> Not sure if I'm smoking tonight....... might take a day or two off.....


yeah I will smoke tonight then take a day or two or three off too.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoked the first Babalu cigar, before diner.

Now I'm smoking a Perdomo, Cuban Parejo Perfecto Gigante Maduro, this is one huge cigar, larger than the Gurka XX.

Sweet Maduro, If you like a large ring guage cigar and maduro this is it.
I've been smoking it for 1.5 hrs, and its a little over half done, could easily go the 2 hr. +. 
Need to try a few more of these, I had a fiver, sent 3 out in bombs.
Deffinately will buy these again, if I can find a deal!

Well this stick went the 2.5 hr. uummmm........maduro!!!

Tom


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Smoked a 5 Vegas Panetella, this evening. Very tasty smoke...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> Smoked a 5 Vegas Panetella, this evening. Very tasty smoke...


I smoked a 5 Vegas "A" Maduro tonight....... almost got a buzz..... (what ever that means).........

Soooo tasty...... and my last one. Like woopee.... hahahhaa


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

RyJ Bully.

Actually, I started this one at about three yesterday afternoon. :dunno: 

:roll: 
t


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

timlw said:


> RyJ Bully.
> 
> Actually, I started this one at about three yesterday afternoon. :dunno:
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!! Sounds like a box of those would last 8 or 9 months! That could save us all hundreds of dollars! :lol:


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

I smoked WAY too many in the last five days and need to recover a bit.

t


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Friends in town from the Keys, probally gonna be a Cohiba nite, VIVA CUBA!!!

Ram, He brought up a small jar of Perique,.......... ummmm....And a new Savenolli, pipe!!!!! nice!!!!!!!

Tom


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Sweet! Don't toke it all up tonight...tobacco like that desires to be taken slowly....


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

just had a trinidad robusto while watching the Eagles game. Good stuff!


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

going to go puff up a RyJ Medallion...real soon... 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had a stealth dinner with a "friend" in the industry. Had a Aston Double Mag and a Opus X, aged, that was QUITE tasty. Oh, and started with a Saint Louis Rey Habanos that was gifted to me from CMan! Thanks Michael!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Had a stealth dinner with a "friend" in the industry. Had a Aston Double Mag and a Opus X, aged, that was QUITE tasty. Oh, and started with a Saint Louis Rey Habanos that was gifted to me from CMan! Thanks Michael!


So welcome!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Corojo Camaugways Figurado #1 98


Gifted to me by CM. 

This cigar is big and looks delicious. Can't wait to light it up tonight


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> Corojo Camaugways Figurado #1 98
> 
> Gifted to me by CM.
> 
> This cigar is big and looks delicious. Can't wait to light it up tonight


Again... I think I'll have one with you.......


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > Corojo Camaugways Figurado #1 98
> ...


sounds good to me. What should I be expecting from this smoke CM?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Don't snip to much off at first.... work your way to a good draw. Snip a little... dry draw.... snip a little... dry draw... till you find perfection.

lots of smoke... creamy........ med flavor...... and an experiance just shy of a good orgasm......

Ok..ok...... it isn't near as good as sex.... but pretty tasty. Smoke it before any other sticks tonight.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Don't snip to much off at first.... work your way to a good draw. Snip a little... dry draw.... snip a little... dry draw... till you find perfection.
> 
> lots of smoke... creamy........ med flavor...... and an experiance just shy of a good orgasm......
> 
> Ok..ok...... it isn't near as good as sex.... but pretty tasty. Smoke it before any other sticks tonight.


you guys always tell me to smoke it before other sticks. You need to realize I smoke one stick a night and that is a good night haha most of the time it's 1stick ever 2-3nights :sad:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Are you lipping off..... :evil:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Are you lipping off..... :evil:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 I always want to use that face " :evil: "


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

haha yeah I was a little thanks for putting me back in my face asss :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Don't snip to much off at first.... work your way to a good draw. Snip a little... dry draw.... snip a little... dry draw... till you find perfection.


Is Stan teaching you to be a Moel, at a briss?( spelling probally wrong)

Sorry, just the first thing that came to mind.

Tom :roll:


----------



## McG (Apr 26, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Don't snip to much off at first.... work your way to a good draw. Snip a little... dry draw.... snip a little... dry draw... till you find perfection.
> ...


 :rotfl:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Don't snip to much off at first.... work your way to a good draw. Snip a little... dry draw.... snip a little... dry draw... till you find perfection.
> ...


Yes........ 8)


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

CAO Cameroon

I have no idea what to expect


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

VS Robusto, RyJ #1, and finish the evening off with my long time friend, Mouton Cadet #1 with a few fingers of Dalwhinnie 15 year old Scotch...not a bad way to spend the late day and evening.... 8)


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Got done a Cusano MC a little while ago. Nice suprise.


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Cusano MC, huh?...I got one gifted to me...guess I should try it...maybe it'll fill in for the Mouton Cadet...


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoking a Gurka Class Regent, saw them over at CI, on special.
So I had to try this one out, been resting since last Sept 05, gift from rugrunner.

This is a good smoke, box pressed, dark flawless wrapper.

Tom


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Joya de Nicaragua Antano


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Matt76 said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Antano 4.5 x 52


One of my favs, Matt. In my regular rotation. And inexpensive, to boot!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > Joya de Nicaragua Antano 4.5 x 52
> ...


good to hear I am looking forward to trying it tonight


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Tonight.... LSB:

A huge ISOM that had been gifted to me with no lable... but it almost looks like a rosata....

The after dinner stick is an ISOM - H.Upman Churchill..... 

Dinner's on Stan! :shock:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes, I too had a Habanos night.
San Cris before ordering.
Cohiba while ordering.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Yes, I too had a Habanos night.
> San Cris before ordering.
> Cohiba while ordering.


I saw that Cohiba and was drooling.... or was that at the 2 blondes that keep walking by.... humm.......


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

There was a constant flow of nice looking, single ladies, weren't there?


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Friday morning, just had a fried egg, followed by fresh ground Seattle's Best Coffee and smoking The Edge Corojo for breakfast.

I guess life ain't so bad.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Dude...that beat the heck out of my cold bowl of cereal and a cup of coffee (NOT Seattle's best...more like Uniontown's Worst..) 

Life IS good...better than most...


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Well...after the bomb CM dropped...I don't know what I'll be smoking...but I can tell you it won't be those special Amish sticks...they are just too special to waste... :shock:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

well...my first stick of the weekend, which I just fired up, is a 5 Vegas...considering a Cu* Avana or a RyJ later...


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Bacarat 1871


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

medium sized Indios that CM gifted me. I am also going to be trying my first V-cut.

O and I start school tomorrow :evil:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> medium sized Indios that CM gifted me. I am also going to be trying my first V-cut.
> 
> O and I start school tomorrow :evil:


Congrads Matt! School is so important! Good for you. So for every A you get this semester.... I'll gift you a stogie!

Go kick ass.......

(By the way.... you'll need to remind me of this promise after the semester.......)


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > medium sized Indios that CM gifted me. I am also going to be trying my first V-cut.
> ...


umm how about B's haha you know the B is the new A  Well I am taking 2 ez classes this semester along with my three 400 level MGMT classes. Walking :lol: and Criminal Justice


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Matt76 said:
> ...


Lets see... how about for each B and below... YOU GIFT ME!!!!! :shock:

AHHhhhhhhhhhhh.......

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

haha damn that would be way to many gifts  How about you gift me for every A my g/f gets :lol: She is a freaking genious, and will more than likely get all A's this semester.

I'm happy just to be graduating in 4years. Most of my friends are going to be here for a good 5years  f that


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> haha damn that would be way to many gifts  How about you gift me for every A my g/f gets :lol: She is a freaking genious, and will more than likely get all A's this semester.
> 
> I'm happy just to be graduating in 4years. Most of my friends are going to be here for a good 5years  f that


You are really trying to work it.... aren't you?!??!

Nope... we'll keep it a stogie for each A you get..... and if you wnt to add.... that every grade you DON't get an A.... you have to post a bikini shot of your GF,,,,,,,,

WOoohoooo!! I can work a deal too, baby!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Matt76 said:
> 
> 
> > haha damn that would be way to many gifts  How about you gift me for every A my g/f gets :lol: She is a freaking genious, and will more than likely get all A's this semester.
> ...


icheewawa

I don't get to many A's haha so it looks like 5bikini shots of my g/f dang. I think I earn a stogie per pic right


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

still working it... arn't chya.....


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> still working it... arn't chya.....


Did I mention my Dad owns a car dealership and I was brought up around selling used cars and selling horses my whole life  I will wheel and deal forever


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I smoked a Don Diego Reserve last night. This was a very mild cigar.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Perdomo 2 Ecuacion Maduro

supposed to be a pretty good smoke, but we'll see


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cubita SMS perfecto, by Matasa, before diner, then a NIC puro for desert.

Tom


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I just got done smokin a Partagas Black Label. It was very good. I expected a "strong" perhaps harsh cigar. Lots of tobacco flavor but no harshness at all.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

CAO Italia. Yummy.


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

La Gloria Cubana..gifted from CM...not sure what else will be taken to the torch tonight 8)


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Tonight it is a Don Diego Coronaa Major. It is in a white metal tube.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

Bangbang said:


> Tonight it is a Don Diego Coronaa Major. It is in a white metal tube.


I luv Don Diego


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

redmondp said:


> Bangbang said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight it is a Don Diego Coronaa Major. It is in a white metal tube.
> ...


Me too. I have never had this size before. Is the white tube something special? Only the corona and robusto.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

:dunno: Ice. It looks good though. It's the only Don's I have smoked. White tubes that is. Good cigar


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

burnt a Cu* Avana Churchill tonight..cheap smoke with medium to light body..nice and peppery smoke...pretty smooth...good for an inexpensive stick 8)


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I am smokin a Baccarat and anther Don Diego. These seem to be my staple cigars.....with a Partagas Black Label in between.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

A smoke Stan gifted me.... 

A Gispert (SP?)

......... and maybe a RyJ Cedro 1


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> A smoke Stan gifted me....
> 
> A Gispert (SP?)
> 
> ......... and maybe a RyJ Cedro 1


Didn't enjoy or even finish the Gispert....... ick.

The gifted smoke from stan was delish...

And now on a Gurhka Expidition..... someone gifted me.... (I need to go look at bomb photos to see who the fine brother is....) Very nice and great burn with great favor. Glad I remembered to take off the ceder.... :shock:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Found it.....

All Matt's fault.....

Yummy! It's the 4th over from the left with the black band on the ceder...

Thanks again Matt,,,,,, nice stick!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## McG (Apr 26, 2006)

No smokes tonite, wife's out with friends and I'm on kid patrol.


----------



## McG (Apr 26, 2006)

Mmm, Gurkhas are yummy!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoked one of the Brahma's, tonight, need to let these sit and rest a little.
Still seem a little damp, got spongy halfway in, ok smoke, will see if a little time napping improves them.

Stan, I really would dry box them, a good day before torching.

Tom


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

They had good flavour, but should be better this week.
Did a Padilla Hybrid last night.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

An Acid Blondie for lunch and a Romeo and Juliet vintage after dinner.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Baccarat


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

I am going to hit it off with a La Vieja Havana - Old School Blend, since they are changing it all up

I think I will follow with one of these Cuesta Rey Centrofino Maduro Cigars.

Did I mention that I now live 6 blocks from Tropicana Field and the Cuesta Rey Cigar Bar


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I smoked another Don Diego today and I think I am goin to smoke the Pipe tonight.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

I am toking on a Oliva Master Blends 1. Maybe going to follow it up with a Oliva O Maduro 8)


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Last night rocked

Romeo Y Julieta Cedroso Deluxe #2

CAO Italia gondola

Mayorga coffee infused

Cohiba Siglo VI


:smoke:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Today:
Torano Casa Torano
Joya de Nic Celebration
La Flor Dominicana Double Lig


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoked a nice MY WAY, from McG, thanks Mike!

Smooth smoke flavor remindes me of somthing I've smoked before, just can't place it yet.

Tom


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Picked up a box of Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Belicoso #11 Sungrown today and had to try the ROTT flavor. Actually stripped them of their cello and put them away when they arrived, then pulled one out after dinner. :roll: 
I'm lovin these smokes!

t


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

timlw said:


> Picked up a box of Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Belicoso #11 Sungrown today and had to try the ROTT flavor. I'm lovin these smokes!
> 
> t


Nice!! I love those babies too :smoke: ...


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Had a Casa Torano tonight, and got to try my new Lava Lighter too. Way Coooool! 
http://www.freesmileys.org


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Strawberry Mix in my Pipe............savin money for cigars.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Tomorrow I will be smoking a Cohiba Siglo IV

CM care to join


----------



## McG (Apr 26, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Smoked a nice MY WAY, from McG, thanks Mike!
> 
> Smooth smoke flavor remindes me of somthing I've smoked before, just can't place it yet.
> 
> Tom


You're more than welcome Tom, glad you liked it! Those babies are smooth, one of my faves.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

I smoked a couple of the newly branded Oliva Serie G last night. The cameroon are quite nice


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

NOthing tonight. Saving myself for the weekend!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I smoked an RP second last night. It was very tasty. Draw was a tad tight though


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

No smoking for me for a couple of days. I got a freaking chest cold.  :???: :sad:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Some wine should cure that?


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

I think this will be a perfect night at the wine fest to give up Bernadette Elizabeth to the wine gods. Thanks Denny.



And maybe this one too. Again Thank you Denny.



Going to be a good time tonight.

Tomorrow my son has his first football game. Freshman in high school and is starting running back on the Varsity Squad. 

What a weekend coming.

I hope you all have a safe and good Labor Day Holiday.
Chow.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

tell me more about that Bernadette Elizabeth cigar. Who manufactured it, what kind of tobacco, etc?

I have the one you passed me still in the humi


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

This is the cigar that Denny had made to coincide with the birth of his granddaughter.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

He said that he lost the paperwork in a recent move so can't tell us exactly what they are right now. :sad: 

t


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

5Vegas Limitado 06


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

nothing............


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> nothing............


Same here...I'm in the shop till 9:00 PM...then, who knows... 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

ram416 said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > nothing............
> ...


Well, have a nice night, Ram.

I have been able to hear my breath when I am sleeping... or ABOUT to sleep.... it has to be from to many cigars.... so I'm slowing down a bit. Body is telling me too......

Of course... it could just be the **** that Matt sent me.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Well, have a nice night, Ram.
> 
> I have been able to hear my breath when I am sleeping... or ABOUT to sleep.... it has to be from to many cigars.... so I'm slowing down a bit. Body is telling me too......
> 
> Of course... it could just be the **** that Matt sent me.... :lol: :lol:


Or it could be all the Love Bugs and mole crickets you've been inhaling while out for your night ride....

FYI...I, too, have backed off a bit..but msinly because I've been too busy to enjoy a stick...and I've noticed my morning work-outs aren't winding me as quickly :roll:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

ram416 said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Well, have a nice night, Ram.
> ...


SHHhh.... Shhh,,,,,,,,,, don't let the bro's know.... or what will happen to the cigar sales in the US is C-bid and CR slow down???

WE WERE JUST KIDDING GUYS!!!! SMOKE UP! Cigars make your ***** larger..... hahhahaa :lol:


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Last night I smoked a Indios that turned out to be a very good full bodied earthy smoke. I had a good nicotine high goin after this one.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Think I got a 601 here, somewhere!


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Think I'll dig out something special tonight, maybe the last BestSeller or an
Aurora Pref #2 Tubo.

:smile: 
t


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Rubber........


The doctor asked me if I smoked after intercourse..... I told him I never checked.....

Burning Rubber.......

get it? .......... GET IT!!!!!!!


I'll have a cigar too....... Someone tell me what to smoke to night.... (besides rubber....)

:?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Rubber........
> 
> The doctor asked me if I smoked after intercourse..... I told him I never checked.....
> 
> ...


Smoke one of those sweet Fitipaldi cigars that Slimboli hit you with.

Tom

P.S. I don't know what I want either.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

It was pretty good! What did you think?


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> It was pretty good! What did you think?


Actually, I smoked an Amish! :shock:

Ok cigar, sweetened tip, nice burn, deffinately not a hand made but Ok.

Tom


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

You a better man than I , Buzzkirk


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > It was pretty good! What did you think?
> ...


I COUNDN'T BELIEVE THE BURN!!!!!!!!! IT LOOKS AWESOME! WTF...

Maybe I need to try these again.... I only have about 30 LEFT!!!! HAhahah


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I smoked the last Indios that Cycleman sent me. I like these cigars. I was surprised because it is a full bodied smoke. The last one had burn broblems because of the michigan wind last night but I managed to smoke it after several fixes.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

601! I can't count that high, but I'm sure I can smoke that high...Maybe I should have a Math major standing by...you know, just in case oke:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

601 :smoke:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Hoyo de Monterey, Dark Sumaratra, churchill

Looks yummy, like a bar of milk chocalate!!!

Tom


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Wanted to try something in a smaller format, and this Nicarao just seemed to fit the bill.
Gifted to me by andytv around a year ago, on my newbie trade
NIC cigar, med to full, 5 X 40 ish.
Initial impression, nice med brown wrapper, coulpe veins, one on each side. but not an ugly smoke.
Burned slightly off but evened out by the half, never corrected with a lighter.
Great flavor, had that Nic taste, not overall strong more to the med.
Slow burn, nice flavor, definately one for a box purchase

Definately proves out HM's smaller ring theory, plenty of flavor for a small cigar.

Tom


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey Buz, Let me know how that turns out. I have wanted one of those but wasn't sure if I'd like the maduro version of the Hoya....The 1066 was one of my first a couple of years ago when I started smoking again....


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


> Hey Buz, Let me know how that turns out. I have wanted one of those but wasn't sure if I'd like the maduro version of the Hoya....The 1066 was one of my first a couple of years ago when I started smoking again....


It was a wonderful smoke, to me it tasted alot like a stronger Torano Exodus Gold.

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Had a Elraydamundo ISOM and a Ounch ISOM at the LSB dinner.....


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Just finished my 601...what a great stick! I haven't had the time to enjoy a smoke in few days...this was a fantastic way to end a long doy 8)


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

5 Vegas Classic.... Yum! 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Started with a Cohiba, went to a plugged Robainia, and finished with a R&J Cazzy.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I finished smokin a ll those sticks that Cycleman sent me so I smoked a A. F. Curlyhead Deluxe last night. Yesterday was a 4 stick day so I had to smoke some something cheap.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

We got the 601's in at the shop, so a couple of them will meet their demise this weekend!


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> We got the 601's in at the shop, so a couple of them will meet their demise this weekend!


I really loved the taste of that smoke


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, got guest coming over for the "wrap party" for my wife's play tonight, even though there is one more performance early tomorrow...so i guess the A Fuentes, Perdomos, RyYs, and Macenudos are coming out...but I have a few "yardgars" that I'll mix in for the folks who know no better...is that bad of me? I hate to waste a good smoke on someone who has even less refined taste buds then mine...Oh, and FYI...they're all actors, so no ISOMs will give there life tonight...it wasn't that long ago actors were considered lower the prostitutes and wouldn’t be buried in consecrated ground...(actually, none of this cast would appreciate an ISOM for what they are…however next years Christmas play director is an old friend of mine and a tiling contractor who I most certainly will break out the good stuff for…Cassini knows the difference)


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Just smoked a Padron 2000. I thought it was a very good smoke. I seem to be gettin a taste for the fuller bodied smokes as time goes on. I can even smoke a Comacho now. Nice nicotine buzz goin right now.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I am smokin a Trilogy now and a La Gloria Cubana tonight.......had a Cuban Parejo this morning. Pretty good smoke but the wrapper was a bit flaky and dry.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I smoked a La Gloria Cubana maduro last night and got a buzz that made me sick. Didn't realize it until I stood up from the chair and by then it was to late. I had to go lay down for the rest of the night


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

That's not fun.... in less your GF is hanging out... woohoo!


Not smoking tonight.... Trying to be good during the week....


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> That's not fun.... in less your GF is hanging out... woohoo!
> 
> Not smoking tonight.... Trying to be good during the week....


CM it was still with me today even. I couldn't believe how sick I was feeling. It's ashame to b/c that cigar really picked up during the last half. However, it made me sick so I don't like it anymore


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Matt76 said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > That's not fun.... in less your GF is hanging out... woohoo!
> ...


I guessing here....... but did you eat light yesterday? One of my best friends "Josh" was ALWAYS getting sick for at least a day and a half.... He learned he needed to MAKE SURE he ate a FULL meal at least an hour before any cigars. he has been fine ever sense. But you're a big boy. Josh is pretty thin dude....

What was it you were smoking again.... I'm sure Stan will need a few of these.... :lol:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

yeah my eating sucked yesterday, but figured the La Gloria Cubana maduro had nothing on me haha boy was I wrong :lol: 

I usually eat before, during, or right after my smoke. I won't make this mistake again


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

That is a fine cigar too..... please give it another chance..... 

.......... say after 2 pizza's.......... 

and a 6 pack...........


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> That is a fine cigar too..... please give it another chance.....
> 
> .......... say after 2 pizza's..........
> 
> and a 6 pack...........


I will I will.

I have the natty version left and am going to try it later this week.

I wasn't very thrilled with the maduro for the first 3/4" then it just took off and became very tasty


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I have smoked two La Gloria Cubanos today with no problem. I like them. I never smoke on an empty stomach. Learned the hard way with a Comacho. I like these now. I can't believe how muchmy taste for cigars has changed.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Started out the day with a CAO anni Maduro, Cm gifted me.

Now I'm smoking a Cuaba Exclusivo, habano, yummmmmmm

I think these may be my new #1 smoke, Jun 05. 

Tom


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

A big fat RyJ tonight. No smokes for me these days till after work. :sad: 
....but I enjoy it even more cuz I've waited all day.

t


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Enjoyed an awesome PAM principe that I bought in KC. We then had a Punch Grand Cru and after supper, an LVH "fumas." I smoked my ass off tonight and it's about time I came around from a light touch of the flu.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I had an Onyx Reserve last night that was so mild I could inhale it. I thought these cigars were at least a medium body. I was very surprised. It was like a coffee with to much cream.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Smoked a Macanundo Maduro tonight. Was alright, but I think I might be more of a natty guy


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Had a Cuba Aliados Diameda yesterday, and a fine Don Tomas International Selection maduro today. I hope to end the night on a connie.


----------



## Rocketman248-cr (Oct 25, 2005)

Saturday I had an Ashton Puro Sol Belicoso, and an habanos RyJ Churchill.

Tonight, I think I will try my first Tatuaje (Reserva SW) and maybe a Padilla Miami.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Just finished up a VSG Enchantment, with FM.

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Love VSG!!

I just torched a Bolivar 12 year old Belicos Fino....

Good flavor.... but a tight draw.... I don't like to work for my smoke....


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Montecristo Mini Habanos, and a Black Pearl Torpedo... 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Denahue said:


> Montecristo Mini Habanos, and a Black Pearl Torpedo... 8)


Nice!!

Tonight is LSB and I now take after my Cigar Sensi...... Only ISOM for this night of the month.

Monty#2 and a Cohiba Siglo $ than Matt gifted mt butt. (Sorry Stan)

And no..... he didn't gift it to my butt...... he gifted it to me. I'm republicain... remember!

Gezzz.....

:lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

You are learning, grasshopper.........<bowing, hands folded>


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Just smoked a very nice Gurka Toro (cedar wrapped), that was gifted to me by CM.

What was this 1 called CM ?

Good smoke, I hadn't tried this one before, till now.

Really enjoyed it.........Thanks CM !

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Idontknow......... ??? I'd have to see it again. Might have been the envoy.... or maduro..... or... idontknow.... 

     


.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

Some Old Stogies I Have Found. Need to go to the shop after all the pool and happy sendings. Restock time. Might find something good in there to smoke though.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm finalizing my rotation with box backups. Gonna end up
with 601's, Blue Labels, LFD Double Ligs, and Joya de Nic Cele's.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

I think I will try out some of the sticks Ice sent me. I have not had the pleasure of any of them yet. Yummy.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> I'm finalizing my rotation with box backups. Gonna end up
> with 601's, Blue Labels, LFD Double Ligs, and Joya de Nic Cele's.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

You gonna mark that box High Explosives??????? :wink:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Gurkha Legend for me...it's almosty too cold to stand outside and have a smoke... :bawling:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had a couple Perdomo's. 1991 ESV and a Cabinet. Pretty tasty!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Finishing up my 2nd cigar of the nite, La Gloria Resv Figurado Nat.

Awesome smoke, I tend to like the maduros better than the nats.
This one was about twice as long as the Felicia, but a little more mellow.
It has been hanging around about a year, so its time was up.

Tom


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

RP Vintage 1990 Churchill, and a Cinco Vegas A.


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Not a damn thing, too cold and my sinuses are acting up. :sad:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

K. Hansiota Gold.









Very Nice.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

H. Upmann Vintage Cammy Churchill


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I just finished an A. Fuente Chateau. It was pretty freakin good.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm smoking a PI Maxima Reserva, that was gifted me.

When I got it it was a little over humidified at the foot, a little spongie.
So I put it in the coolidor for a nap.
I pulled it out tonite, WOW, it warped, a little more and it would be shaped like the letter U, well not that bad, kinda like ( , the foot had expanded a good 20%, still a little spongie halfway up from the foot. :shock: 

Well, I was a little trepidated, but I still lit it anyway, WOW, perfect burn, loads of smoke, Best Resv Maxima yet.

Just goes to show ya, even the ugly sticks can be a good smoke !  

Tom


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Pepin Blue band... :shock:


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I just smoked a Padron 2000 while sipping a ginger ale in my car while viewing the seagulls at the beach on this cold,wet,windy day.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Well started off with a A Fuente SS, now I don't know.
The Royal Silk looks mighty nice, but it just got here, from its long trip.
So I'll probally go with the Maxims, nice creamy churchill.


Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Smoke free tonight.....

I know... I know.... BLASFAMY!!!!!!!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm back to 3 to 5 a week myself, only smoked the 1 AF SS, today.

Tom


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Padron Palma......nice "cheap" cigar. Lots of flavour. Paid $3.25. This cigar is better than many twice its price.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Just smoked a Peterson robusto, CM gifted me.

This was a really nice smoke, nice flavor, but not loads of smoke. :shock: 
Still really enjoyed it, even burn through out, lasted a good 1.25 hour.  

Deffinately will smoke these again.  

Seen these at $44.95 a box/25, great at that price.

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad you liked it, Tom.... They are way tasty....

Me.... nutten tonight....


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

*Gurkha Symphony Robusto #4, Baby.*

The CI weekly special arrived last evening. The poor souls were shivering in the box cause it was FREAKIN' cold last night. The UPS lady dropped them on my porch and didn't ring the bell. mg:

But they are snuggled away in their own drawer - no sniffles, no frostbite no ill effects. Mmmmm these are just what the doctor ordered... :bowdown:


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

A box of Swisher Sweets......5 in all.  Bang runs and hides.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I will hve a Camacho Corojo Cetros tonight after dinner. I hated these a few months ago........now they are one of my favorites. Spicy and rich in flavour. Ya just can't rush them or you will choke. :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice Bang!


I'm not smoking tonight either.... Haven't had a smoke sense Sunday.... and I'm Jones'en.... but my throat hurts... so gotta take a break


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

We got in the Alec Bradley Authenic Corojo. It's only $4.30 for a robusto and I dare say the tastiest $4 cigar in the shop?!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> We got in the Alec Bradley Authenic Corojo. It's only $4.30 for a robusto and I dare say the tastiest $4 cigar in the shop?!


COROJO!!!!!!! Yummy!!!!!!! I know what I should be smoking after work tomorrow!!!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

You SHOULD, indeed. Got the Maddy in, too.
Oh, did I mention it's "buy 2, get one free"?!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> You SHOULD, indeed. Got the Maddy in, too.
> Oh, did I mention it's "buy 2, get one free"?!


WooHoo! See you at 5:30 friday then.....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll be there 4-7, as you know!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

nothing tonight, but hopefully something tomorrow. Hell maybe 2 who knows  I was thinking about pulling out a cammy


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Have to smoke the pipe till I get paid. Ughhhh :!:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Revisiting an old favorite, Cusano 18 double maduro

Tom


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I smoked a cuesta rey sungrown. It was pretty good

Ton of smoke, ez draw, good construction


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Royal Silk......


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Chateau Fuente Maduro tonight. Great smoke :!:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I think monday i'm going with a PAN 64. Damn I don't smoke often anymore but when I do I make it count


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

my new lil'friend, Reo, is gonna get it tonight...and maybe a Mac Maddy too.. :twisted:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Had an Onyx and a Starbusrts Perdomo.... (both compliments of mr denny!)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Cinco Vegas Series A. 8) Your Welcome Michael.


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

I enjoyed the classic love story, Reo and The Beast, last night...and what a fine night it was 8)


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I might be looking at a La Aurora that CM gifted me


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Basic yard gar today, but I'm going to the nuisance in laws house tonight, so I'm gonna take a couple of short 5 Vegas Gold's and try again to get him away from the flavored crap. (Might sneak in a RP Vintage 1990 for me) Caught him smoking a Swisher the other day, :x but at least it was one of the hand rolled ones I found him, and not a machine rolled. :roll:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I think I smoked a K.Hansotia(sp) or something to that effect tonight. Was a pretty good smoke


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I smoked 4 A Fuente Curly Heads yesterday........three more today.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon (Robusto) that's been chilling out in my 'dor for the last 6 months


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

a Gurkha Nepalese Warrior...Wonderful smoke...the square smoke rings are pretty cool too :shock:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

smoked a PAN 64 diplomatico today. Very yummy right down to the last bit


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

I had a A. Fuente Cuban Corona. It was a nice smoke but burned uneven.....however I think itwas due to my screwing up the lighting.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I got to thinking and those PANs are prolly in my top 3 fav cigars. The one I had today seemed to change flavors a cpl times and was so smooth and delicious that I loved every second of it. I wish I had a whole freaking box of them. You know what one day I will haha


----------



## BlackKnight-cr (Nov 16, 2005)

La Aurora 1495. Killer Smoke it soothed the savage breast. :!:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

Deriffe from CW gifted me an A.Fuente Anejo yesterday. I hear these are supposed to be pretty good smokes any opinions on it??


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Excelent Smoke !

Very smooth and full flavored.

Tom


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Perdomo Reserve Sun Grown, It was tasty!!!!!


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Had a Padron Palma for $3.49...........pretty good smoke for the price.


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Man, Bang, you are all over the board, but you do pick some fine smokes! 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

1495 with my brother, Troy....


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Centro Sun Grown...tasty! 8)


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

ram416 said:


> Man, Bang, you are all over the board, but you do pick some fine smokes! 8)


Yep :!: I try alot of different sticks but I usually stick to Partagas,Padron,Punch,A.Fuente and Comacho.Tonight I am smokin some Borkum Riff/Bourbon Whisky in my pipe. I am on a tight budget this month and next. I may buy another pipe.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Onyx Reserve No. 4



The RyJ tubes no longer contain their respective cigars. Two are currently the home to two Partagas Black Label Clasicos that I've had in there since May, the other is an RyJ Belicoso.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I am stuck working tonight but in about 5 minutes I am going to take this Don Diego outside and relax for a while...

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

How was the smoke Rick?????? :lol: :shock:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Do tell how it goes, I see Don Diegos frequently, but never go for one

I'm about to hit the porch with my Onyx and a tasty hefeweizen (Magic Hat "Circus Boy")


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

ONYX is always a good choice.... Had one earlier this evening. Don Diego's are a great milder smoke. Rick sent me a couple a while ago, and they didn't last very long. I still have several Don Diego babies in the hummies. Half of those were also from the Iceman...


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Aye, this Onyx is fantastic . I really need to re-stock my humi, more than half of what's in there has been resting with intent to age for at least the past 4 months. I should have a small quantity of Montecristo Edmundos and Partagas No. 2's that may or may not have originated from a certain island south of Florida in several weeks. 
I'm not sure what the etiquette is around here for discussing/mentioning these types of cigars, so I apologize if that was an infraction.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds like a theoretical situation to me. Theoretical situations are perfectly normal and expected... :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Denahue said:


> How was the smoke Rick?????? :lol: :shock:


Very tasty. Don Diegos are still one of my go to cigars. I prefer a milder cigar when I at work. I just cant seem to get into the Don Diego Babies. They just dont taste good to me and they always seem to burn way too hot.

I love Onyx cigars. Havent had any in several months, but I do think I have one in the humidor.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Its still Borkum Riff in my pipe unless I get some cigars for Xmas.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I have to work again tonight... but got a nice surprise from the guy running the first response group in the data center, a fellow BOTL. We go out and have cigars a few times a month.

I wont smoke this tonight, but in the very near future. Maybe New Years Eve with an adult beverage.

A very rare Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva Xtra Viejo.... :shock: 
These babies retail for about $25-30 a stick. A 5 pack of these sold on Cigar Bid the other day for $135.... WTF!!

http://cigar-review.com/index.php?optio ... 3&Itemid=2



How nice is this going to be???


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

*Bow*

My new years smoke will probably be one of the Habanos mentioned above, or an Opus X (never had the guts to spend $25 on a single before).


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Dayve said:


> ...never had the guts to spend $25 on a single before).


Me neither... :lol:


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Dayve said:
> 
> 
> > ...never had the guts to spend $25 on a single before).
> ...


.........and I won't.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Iceman said:


> I have to work again tonight... but got a nice surprise from the guy running the first response group in the data center, a fellow BOTL. We go out and have cigars a few times a month.
> 
> I wont smoke this tonight, but in the very near future. Maybe New Years Eve with an adult beverage.
> 
> ...


We had gotten in two boxes for Christmas. We retailed them at $11.50.
Just smoked a 601 Conn Shade(that's right. Stan smoked a Conn Shade!)
I really like these alot!


----------



## cabalot (Nov 16, 2006)

I have seen them go for $25 but my guy let me have them for about $12 each a couple weeks ago. A nice maduro wrapper with the same filler as the opus x I believe. Tonight I'll be smoking a VSG Illusion and drinking courvoisier vsop.


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 23, 2006)

It is a Padron Palma tonight. I am thinking about gettin a box of these.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoking a nice Black Pearl Corojo ......UMMmmmmy !


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


> I have to work again tonight... but got a nice surprise from the guy running the first response group in the data center, a fellow BOTL. We go out and have cigars a few times a month.
> 
> I wont smoke this tonight, but in the very near future. Maybe New Years Eve with an adult beverage.
> 
> ...


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

well...tonight while refreashing my credos and such I discovered as set of Victor Sinclar robbys I forgot all about for...oh maybe six months or there about...man! I forgot how much I like these! I've downed two the a couple of scotches and some 72% cocoa chocolate...FAN-FREAKING-TASTIC! Here's what VC says about them:


A medium-bodied Dominican that is perfect all the time. Besides the true Connecticut wrappers, the blend of Cuban-seed fillers offers up a flavor that is exceptionally well-made, burning evenly and true.


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

My first Rocky Patel Edge Corojo, strong.. but not as strong as all the hype says it is. But it is a really kick ass cigar!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

caofan said:


> My first Rocky Patel Edge Corojo, strong.. but not as strong as all the hype says it is. But it is a really kick ass cigar!


I just had one the other day too. A very tasty medium, IMO, cigar. The burn was a little uneven and that made the wrapper start to unravel a bit at the end but still a good cigar.


----------



## caofan (Jul 28, 2006)

I had to touch it up as well.... once are twice....but for the price you can't go wrong....


Dave


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoking a Indian Tabac Classic Maduro, Ok smoke, passes the time well.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

nothing again........


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

'Sup wid that?


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I had a Gurkha from CM earlier, it was great. I celebrated the stabilization of my coolidor with a box of Padron Maduro 2000's, and a box of LFD Double Lig. Chisels 8)


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

There ya go Dayve. That sounds great..


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I won't have to buy cigars for a long time now, no room left (this makes me very happy, because if I find I could squeeze another 20 cigars somewhere... I'm gonna go out and buy 20 cigars, hahaha).


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

smoked a Partagas short and it was amazing(this is in my top 5 for sure)

also smoked a RP edge and it was very tasty


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

How was that RP Edge Matt?? I like them a lot and they are a good buy and the B&M.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I was out shopping with my family and we stopped by a local shop in the mall...Scored a RP Vintage 1990 Toro that I smoked while shoveling the walk and walking the puppies ...AGAIN :roll: 

I love those RP Vintage... :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Sparhawk said:


> I love those RP Vintage... :banana: :banana: :banana:


Me too... 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Sparhawk said:
> 
> 
> > I love those RP Vintage... :banana: :banana: :banana:
> ...


 :???:


----------

